# Routingproblem Domain(LAN) = Domain(WAN)



## Visitor (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

W2K LAN-Umgebung hat gleichen Domainnamen wie die Internetadresse der Firma. Bei Aufruf der Internetseite kommt Fehlermeldung „Seite konnte nicht gefunden werden ...“.

Das Netzwerk  ist über ein DSL-Router mit dem Internet verbunden.

Vermerk: 

Auf einem Testserver der über ISDN mit dem Internet verbunden ist kann ich die Internetseite problemlos aufrufen.

Kennt jemand sich damit aus?


----------



## Tim C. (3. Dezember 2003)

> W2K LAN-Umgebung hat gleichen Domainnamen wie die Internetadresse der Firma.


Ohne wirklich Ahnung von der Materie zu haben, würde ich mal behaupten, da hat irgendwer beim Einrichten nicht aufgepasst ?

PS: Was ist für dich LAN-Umgebung ? Arbeitsgruppe oder Domäne ?


----------



## Visitor (3. Dezember 2003)

da hat irgendwer beim Einrichten nicht aufgepasst ?

muss ich zugeben, ich  war es :-(

PS: Was ist für dich LAN-Umgebung ? Arbeitsgruppe oder Domäne ?

Domäne


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (3. Dezember 2003)

Hi

Also, wenn ich das recht verstehe hast du den gleichen Namen für deine lokale Domäne und für deine Domäne im Internet verwendet. Sollte dem so sein, stört der DNS-Eintrag in deinem LAN den Zugriff auf deine Internetdomäne. Weil der DNS-Server die gewünschte Internetseite im lokalen Netz vermutet. Ändere den Namen deiner lokalen Domäne. (zB deinname.local) 

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Visitor (3. März 2004)

Hi

Also, wenn ich das recht verstehe hast du den gleichen Namen für deine lokale Domäne und für deine Domäne im Internet verwendet. Sollte dem so sein, stört der DNS-Eintrag in deinem LAN den Zugriff auf deine Internetdomäne. Weil der DNS-Server die gewünschte Internetseite im lokalen Netz vermutet. 

Das trifft zu.

Ändere den Namen deiner lokalen Domäne. (zB deinname.local) 

Bei einem Small Business Server soweit ich weiß ist es nicht  möglich ,
aber  seit aktivierung des Proxy-Servers hat sich das Problemm in lüft aufgelöst .  

Trotzdem vielen DAnk.


----------

